# My Husky and Jindo Mix (Puppy)



## Photo95

Took a few pics of her at a local park.
Shes a tough one to make stand still and pose =)

I love the little grass in her mouth.... lol






Teething on my shoe





Let me know what you guys think. Thanks.


----------



## Overread

You're going to need new shoes - possibly lots of new shoes. And be prepared to find potholes (husky holes) in the garden 


Otherwise fairly solid shooting here all round. 

1) A little lift to the light in his eyes and a little on his muzzle (so that his eyes don't look out of place) just to add a bit of emphasis and take away a little of the heavy shadow they've got. The only other nit pick would be the blue ball/object in the background. Might be worth time clone/healing that out of the shot to remove the distraction.

2) All round solid again, maybe a slight crop from the left side, not too much that shoe needs space, just to put the eyes and head a little off centre, which will work well since his eyes are looking to the right of the shot.


----------



## thatfornoobs

I love the stance in the first picture. Nice shots!


----------



## Photo95

Overread- thanks. I was going to clone that out but I couldn't wait till I posted these up =) Ill fix up the lighting on the eyes. I think you're right on that one.

Thatfornoobs- thanks bro !


----------



## Frequency

I loved your puppy very much; i have one named Richie, with much resemblance, but less cute( he is inside some where, so can tell the truth without fearing  )

Regards


----------



## Photo95

LOL thanks frequency.!

I want to see your dog


----------



## simonydes

she is adorable!!!! i love the first one and second one is pretty cool too lol i like her chew toy hahah


----------



## Blitz55

Well I'm jealous. That looks like such a cool dog.


----------



## Photo95

thanks guys... she is pretty awesome..

So much energy in her.


----------

